# What parts of these contain gold?



## Anonymous (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

I`m new here saw a lot of info here and still learning. If my question is newbie-lame, please be kind and gentle. 

Please help me out, what parts (except marked) are gold and/or worth extracting?

Best Regards,

Marcin K. from Poland


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 9, 2008)

here is missing picture


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 9, 2008)

You know, if you have access to tin metal you can test for gold.

A little bit of bleach, and a lil bit of HCL.

Then make some stannous chloride with some tin metal, I follow Laser steves recipe 1 gram of tin metal for every 30 ML of hcl 34%


I think the jack heads have a small amount plating those pins.


----------



## butcher (Dec 10, 2008)

most gold on connection fingers, I cut them off Hcl/peroxide for them, square intigrated circuits (flatpacks), pins, and monolithic capacitors for Pd. also I unsolder some of the components for use in electronic projects.


----------

